

 Show HN: Madworld.tv – Vine, Instagram video-based internet TV - marpi
http://madworld.tv/noseguitar

======
mykerberos
I am unable to use it because all your videos are MP4 and Firefox doesn't play
MP4

~~~
marpi
I know, that's what Vine/Instagram serves. Only solution is getting a backup
Flash player for that. It's on the TODO list

------
jaequery
pretty cool, good job!

~~~
marpi
Thanks a lot!

